
Build log of reviving an industrial robot - transistor-man
http://transistor-man.com/bluebot_revival.html#what
======
transistor-man
Recently finished reviving an ancient SCARA robot, adding a modern control
software, giving it a paintbrush and a heavy dose of python.

The build report is a bit heavy on the robot mechanical and electrical
hardware, but there's a github repo of image processing to synthesize the
brush gcode and I thought you folks might be interested.

A quick video demo: [https://vimeo.com/213723506](https://vimeo.com/213723506)

------
Kyerohtaron
This is cool stuff, I enjoyed reading about it very much! What plans do you
have for for the robot and system after the painting contest is over?

~~~
transistor-man
Thanks! Curiously the plan is to attach a comrade's fiberlaser to it for some
steel sheet lasercutting.

~~~
Kyerohtaron
Excellent! I'd love to see the results if lasering works out.

